# uber now accepting 10 year old cars for uberx---lmao



## fwanklyspeaking

WHO CAN DRIVE WITH UBER

Anyone with a valid driver's license, personal car insurance, a clean record, and a car. No special driver's license or previous experience required. Your car must have 4 doors (ex. Prius, Fusion, Accord, etc'') and meet your city's requirements (usually 2005 or newer)

How is that new Prius uber hooked you up with at 18% apr from santander driving now?


----------



## rickyland27

I don't understand why this is a problem. Lyft lets you drive anything newer than 2000. I have a 2006 Santa Fe and it runs well and looks decent for a 8-9 year old car. Why is this such an issue?


----------



## fwanklyspeaking

rickyland27 said:


> I don't understand why this is a problem. Lyft lets you drive anything newer than 2000. I have a 2006 Santa Fe and it runs well and looks decent for a 8-9 year old car. Why is this such an issue?


Less than a year ago, the car could be no more than 5 years old.

Can't wait to see the faces when a brown 2005 corolla with no water or gum rolls up with a 3.5* driver who speaks no English


----------



## rickyland27

It doesn't look horrible, could be a lot worse. Also, running 32 MPG city someone can actually make some money doing Uber. Sounds like you are just a jaded partner that wants to bash anything you can.


----------



## fwanklyspeaking

rickyland27 said:


> It doesn't look horrible, could be a lot worse. Also, running 32 MPG city someone can actually make some money doing Uber. Sounds like you are just a jaded partner that wants to bash anything you can.


I'm sure the "partners" who were encouraged by uber to lease 45k prius at 18% apr are happy about this.

No. They dont have anything to complain about.


----------



## BOSsMAn

Did people actually get 18% from those offers they constantly email us about? Yikes


----------



## rickyland27

fwanklyspeaking said:


> I'm sure the "partners" who were encouraged by uber to lease 45k prius at 18% apr are happy about this.
> 
> No. They dont have anything to complain about.


Why blame Uber for someone making a dumb decisions? Last time I checked, you didn't have to lease from Uber in order to drive. I love how people like to not take responsibility for making stupid choices. "They tricked me into an 18% APR."


----------



## fwanklyspeaking

rickyland27 said:


> Why blame Uber for someone making a dumb decisions? Last time I checked, you didn't have to lease from Uber in order to drive. I love how people like to not take responsibility for making stupid choices. "They tricked me into an 18% APR."


One trait common to sociopaths is to blame their victims


----------



## mp775

fwanklyspeaking said:


> Less than a year ago, the car could be no more than 5 years old.
> 
> Can't wait to see the faces when a brown 2005 corolla with no water or gum rolls up with a 3.5* driver who speaks no English


"Now accepting"? I've been driving my nine year old car for Uber for four months, and I remember the requirement being ten years long before that. I think it still varies by market. No water or gum, but I speak English relatively well for a Rhode Islander and have a 4.82. I get a lot of positive comments from riders relieved not to be squashed into the back of another Prius.


----------



## rickyland27

fwanklyspeaking said:


> One trait common to sociopaths is to blame their victims


I'm sorry, are you calling me a sociopath? Last time I checked, I never "victimized" any Uber Driver that AGREED to pay 18% APR on a Prius. I just feel that people should take responsibility for signing up for what they sign up for and not to blame the Lender. Again, maybe you are jaded b/c you did agree to pay 18% for a new Prius instead of buying a used 2005 Corolla for less than $7,500.


----------



## Randy Shear

I can understand being upset over paying $45K + 18% on a prius, and then finding out Uber opened the flood gates for everyone else with a $2500 car to join and take away business. HOWEVER: You chose to take on that Prius, and 18% APR. This is why I purchased a $2K car dedicated to ridesharing. Why spend $45K on a car for passengers to puke in / on, and damage? That seems idiotic to me. I'd much rather let them tear up my $2K car, then sell it when I'm done with it for $1K - $1500, and buy another. Just my .02


----------



## Oc_DriverX

rickyland27 said:


> Why blame Uber for someone making a dumb decisions? Last time I checked, you didn't have to lease from Uber in order to drive. I love how people like to not take responsibility for making stupid choices. "They tricked me into an 18% APR."


Should people take responsibility for signing up for those leases? YES

BUT........ that being said, that does NOT absolve Uber from any culpability in the matter. It is Uber after all, who is out their touting these lease deals to potential drivers. And it is Uber that is LYING to potential drivers by posting Craigslist ads where they tout figures that driver can "make", while not disclosing that these figures do not include any costs of driving, e.g. fuel, deprecitation, etc. It is not even clear that the Uber income claims take into account the Uber commissions.

Bottom line: the drivers who lease cars bear a lot of the blame for signing the leases. AND, Uber bears a lot of blame for promoting these bad leases in ads with inflated income claims!


----------



## rickyland27

Oc_DriverX said:


> Should people take responsibility for signing up for those leases? YES
> 
> BUT........ that being said, that does NOT absolve Uber from any culpability in the matter. It is Uber after all, who is out their touting these lease deals to potential drivers. And it is Uber that is LYING to potential drivers by posting Craigslist ads where they tout figures that driver can "make", while not disclosing that these figures do not include any costs of driving, e.g. fuel, deprecitation, etc. It is not even clear that the Uber income claims take into account the Uber commissions.
> 
> Bottom line: the drivers who lease cars bear a lot of the blame for signing the leases. AND, Uber bears a lot of blame for promoting these bad leases in ads with inflated income claims!


I completely agree about what Uber is doing. But there is a fool born every minute and that's why we have these horrible leases, payday loans and buy here pay here scams. Thankfully, Uber has not posted any CL ads here since 8/10. Hopefully they refrain from posting ridiculous adds stating you can earn 1k a week driving. Market is already over saturated.


----------



## LAuberX

Uber hype + Santander high interest financing will lead some poor souls further in the direction they are already heading in.

Those with bad credit get the worst deals, credit cards, payday lenders, and car dealers take full advantage.

Uber offering the false hope of "Up to $30.00" per hour or "$1,000.00" per week is bordering on criminal with the new low rates.

I always thought in L.A. it was 9 model years or newer... that changes when, September of each year?


----------



## Oc_DriverX

rickyland27 said:


> I completely agree about what Uber is doing. But there is a fool born every minute and that's why we have these horrible leases, payday loans and buy here pay here scams. Thankfully, Uber has not posted any CL ads here since 8/10. Hopefully they refrain from posting ridiculous adds stating you can earn 1k a week driving. Market is already over saturated.


Here in OC, the CL ads continue. Two more have posted today already. One example:
http://orangecounty.craigslist.org/lab/4641231930.html

The ridiculous earnings numbers are still there. I do note that I don't see a link to the leasing option. But perhaps that was not part of the CL ads (... looking back).

2005 is listed as the oldest car usable. fwiw


----------



## Vahansuberx

People that go with Uber's buy a car option should be people that have bad credits or are plain out stupid. I leased a 2014 prius (not for uber use but for personal use also since I have decided to not drive for uber because of obvious reasons) at $1000 down and $375/month for 2 years. Oh yea, my credit score is 646.


----------



## kalo

rickyland27 said:


> It doesn't look horrible, could be a lot worse. Also, running 32 MPG city someone can actually make some money doing Uber. Sounds like you are just a jaded partner that wants to bash anything you can.


He is making a "point", uber is having to lower standards while lowering fares. Those of us who had nice cars are not going to beat them up for $9/hr before expenses.


----------



## Randy Shear

$9/hr holy shit where are you guys working? I average $33/hr before expenses. Taxes should be -$2200 at the end of the year using the $0.56 deduction. Sorry for you guys man.  That's rough.


----------



## ElectroFuzz

rickyland27 said:


> Why blame Uber for someone making a dumb decisions? Last time I checked, you didn't have to lease from Uber in order to drive.  I love how people like to not take responsibility for making stupid choices. "They tricked me into an 18% APR."


You are missing the point.
Those who leased the car did their math.
That math was based on rates like $1.95 per mile in my market.
Then rates were cut to $1.47 then $1.20
No one could imagine the rates being cut by 40% in just a short few months.


----------



## Randy Shear

ElectroFuzz said:


> You are missing the point.
> Those who leased the car did their math.
> That math was based on rates like $1.95 per mile in my market.
> Then rates were cut to $1.47 then $1.20
> No one could imagine the rates being cut by 40% in just a short few months.


Can't argue with that. However I would NEVER assume the rates wouldn't fluctuate. This is a new technology, and a new company. Nothing should be assumed. When you assume, you make an ASS out of U-ME. This is why you use a cheap car. It's UberX not black. They pay $1.25/mi here, they should get what they pay for.


----------



## rtaatl

rickyland27 said:


> It doesn't look horrible, could be a lot worse. Also, running 32 MPG city someone can actually make some money doing Uber. Sounds like you are just a jaded partner that wants to bash anything you can.


For uber X this car is perfect! Don't let anyone tell you otherwise. As low as the rates are it should be perfectly acceptable to drive wearing cut off jeans and flip flops...lol!


----------



## chi1cabby

Randy Shear said:


> $9/hr holy shit where are you guys working? I average $33/hr before expenses. Taxes should be -$2200 at the end of the year using the $0.56 deduction. Sorry for you guys man.  That's rough.


Why quote $33/hr before expenses? That's just feeding into UberHype! Don't you have REAL EXPENSES in driving for Uber? 
And as for the lower rates, don't worry they are headed your way soon enough... Indianapolis is still a new market!


----------



## Orlando_Driver

Today I made 21 bucks in 11 hours...Orlando Uber sucks !


----------



## fwanklyspeaking

Orlando_Driver said:


> Today I made 21 bucks in 11 hours...Orlando Uber sucks !


Don't worry. uber is carefully monitoring the situation back at mission control.

It's just your imagination that things are worse.


----------



## Orlando_Driver

fwanklyspeaking said:


> Don't worry. uber is carefully monitoring the situation back at mission control.
> 
> It's just your imagination that things are worse.


They should lower the rates 20% and more people will ride ! LMAO !!


----------



## fwanklyspeaking

Orlando_Driver said:


> They should lower the rates 20% and more people will ride ! LMAO !!


Imagine how rich all the drivers will be at a penny a mile.

Think of the volume!!!!!!


----------



## Randy Shear

chi1cabby said:


> Why quote $33/hr before expenses? That's just feeding into UberHype! Don't you have REAL EXPENSES in driving for Uber?
> And as for the lower rates, don't worry they are headed your way soon enough... Indianapolis is still a new market!


Yes, my expenses are $45/week for fuel, $40 per month for cleaning, $45 every 2 months for Mobile 1 oil change. I have lifetime tire rotate and balance, no charge. So, yeah I have expenses, but they are negligible. Take my 700 miles per weekend, multiply it by the IRS standard deduction of $0.56/mi = $392 - my average of $350/wk leaves a deficit of $42/wk * 52 weeks a year is almost $2200 negative taxes owed to the IRS. So my expenses really seem to be taken care of at the end of the year. The IRS deduction alone covers all of my fuel, and leaves me owing nothing to the IRS. I'm not balling over here, but I'm surviving off Uber 2 days a week for the past 4+ months, and actually doing well. I'm sorry you guys are having it so rough.

Our rates are:
Min Fare: $0.00
Base Fare: $1.90
$0.25/min
$1.25/mi
$5 cancellation Frr
$1 Safe Rider Fee
I think we are at rock bottom here.


----------



## Orlando_Driver

New market....


----------



## Randy Shear

Orlando_Driver said:


> New market....


Our rates are:
Min Fare: $0.00
Base Fare: $1.90
$0.25/min
$1.25/mi
$5 cancellation Frr
$1 Safe Rider Fee
I think we are at rock bottom here.


----------



## SupaJ

$0 for base fare???
That's no good


----------



## Orlando_Driver

Randy Shear said:


> Our rates are:
> Min Fare: $0.00
> $0.25/min
> $1.25/mi
> I think we are at rock bottom here.


2.00 base
1.50 mile
.15 minute
4.00 min fare


----------



## Jeeves

I see this as being a benefit to drivers. If your car is nicer then this will help your ratings as your fellow drivers will be lowering passengers expectations. More so it will allow drivers to have a car cost that is in line with the low pricing and still profitable. If anything Uber has done this for the drivers, passengers don't appreciate an older car.


----------



## Randy Shear

https://www.uber.com/cities/indianapolis


----------



## Randy Shear

I have an older car, paid $2K for it just for Uber. 2004 Dodge Stratus 2.4L 226,000 miles. No complaints yet, 4.82* rating. I figure they get what they pay for. They get a roomy, reliable ride, with A/C and heat. What else do they expect for $1.25/mi


----------



## Jeff212

$45 a week is gas???? that's not even 1 tank here in California.... $45 is about what I burn in a day running all around LA.... what is gas there????
29MPG is my average........ 2004 car, they required 2006 and newer here... but that is how I was able to do it too.... no depreciation on a car that cheap.... and mine was my old commuter that was paid off and just sitting..... I think that in the beginning they wanted people driving new cars giving away water and crap and keep lowering rates... and your rates are not rock bottom... yet... Pretty soon they will allow salvage cars too..... yikes!!


----------



## SupaJ

Randy Shear said:


> I have an older car, paid $2K for it just for Uber. 2004 Dodge Stratus 2.4L 226,000 miles. No complaints yet, 4.82* rating. I figure they get what they pay for. They get a roomy, reliable ride, with A/C and heat. What else do they expect for $1.25/mi


Excellent! That's how it should be! After a month or two the car is paid off, and the rest of the time it will be your true revenue!
People who lease through uber are idiots, no other way to put it.


----------



## Jeff212

.90 a mile.... 1 of the Nations highest gas prices.... LA go figure??


----------



## Randy Shear

Jeff212 said:


> $45 a week is gas???? that's not even 1 tank here in California.... $45 is about what I burn in a day running all around LA.... what is gas there????
> 29MPG is my average......


I get gas at Rickers with $0.10 off per gallon, usually I pay $3.09 to $3.29/gal. I average 25MPG. I drive a total of 700 - 750 miles per weekend BUT 350 of that is my commute to Indy, and home for the weekend. (Each day I drive 85 miles to work, 85 miles home). I don't count that as my gas because I usually commute there on the weekends anyway. I only drive Friday and Saturday.


----------



## DCGeek78

$45 for gas?! I just cried. I can't remember the last time DC Metro prices were that low. < sniff, sniff>


----------



## Randy Shear

SupaJ said:


> Excellent! That's how it should be! After a month or two the car is paid off, and the rest of the time it will be your true revenue!
> People who lease through uber are idiots, no other way to put it.


Exactly my philosophy. I don't get the UberX drivers I see out here with these new, expensive cars. The pay is the same, regardless of whether you drive a $45K Prius, or a $2K Stratus. Just how I see it.


----------



## Randy Shear

What more do you need for UberX? Minimize expenditures, maximize profitability.


----------



## DCGeek78

People are lazy. They want the quick easy option. I've been considering getting a new car and using Sonya, my Mazda she's red, as either my Uber or my primary. I found cars up for auction that have Salvage titles, for hail damage. Hail. Low or no mileage car, a couple parts to fix the damage for state inspection, get a new title and insured again and off you go. No car payment.


----------



## Randy Shear

DCGeek78 said:


> People are lazy. They want the quick easy option. I've been considering getting a new car and using Sonya, my Mazda she's red, as either my Uber or my primary. I found cars up for auction that have Salvage titles, for hail damage. Hail. Low or no mileage car, a couple parts to fix the damage for state inspection, get a new title and insured again and off you go. No car payment.


Beware of the "salvage" or "rebuilt" title cars. I don't know for a fact, but was told when I was going to do the exact same thing, that Uber won't allow rebuilt / salvage cars on the system. I'm not 100% sure, but that's what I was told, so I went for an older, high mileage vehicle instead. Didn't want to buy / repair a salvage car, and find out Uber won't let me use it. I have a 2014 Avenger for personal use, and the 04 Stratus for Uber. I will admit, I took the Avenger to Uber one day, just to show off.


----------



## DCGeek78

Yeah, that's why I'm specifically looking for Hail damage. Some states have no other classification for the title other than salvage when an insurance company declares the vehicle a total loss.

I've spent way too much time reading about this crap. Lol



Randy Shear said:


> Beware of the "salvage" or "rebuilt" title cars. I don't know for a fact, but was told when I was going to do the exact same thing, that Uber won't allow rebuilt / salvage cars on the system. I'm not 100% sure, but that's what I was told, so I went for an older, high mileage vehicle instead. Didn't want to buy / repair a salvage car, and find out Uber won't let me use it. I have a 2014 Avenger for personal use, and the 04 Stratus for Uber. I will admit, I took the Avenger to Uber one day, just to show off.


----------



## SCdave

Randy, yes using the lowest cost to own most reliable clean vehicle possible is ideal and the optimum way to go. If anyone asked me (some did actually while being a rider in my car), I said don't buy a new(er) vehicle just to driver Uber and absolutely don't use Uber Promoted Financing/Leasing. Just said that was my opinion. Then said, if you have another job, want a new/pre-certified car not for Uber but just because you'd get one anyway, and will be doing Uber part-time just for fun and/or to help pay for the car, then maybe okay, just do the math first.

But it depends on the Driver, marketplace, location and what the driver is trying to accomplish by driving for Uber. Part-Time or Full-time. Driving until able to get a different 2nd job or just another full-time job. Student paying some bills. Purchased a new(er) car and want to see if driving part-time will help with car payments. Just want to have fun driving Uber and making a few bucks.

Randy, I'm not asking this to argue. Just trying to always learn how to get more net income driving Ridshare/Uber. Please create a thread and run your numbers for us. Break it down as Uber Income - Expenses = Net Profit. Show all major expenses to get your Net Profit (and per hour Net Profit if you're good at this) Again, I'm all for learning from anyone how to make more out of my Uber Driving Experience. If you have time, take it further and show after Taxes Net. Go further than armchairing the numbers and create a Trial Balance line items on how you got your numbers?


----------



## caspiy257

Vahansuberx said:


> People that go with Uber's buy a car option should be people that have bad credits or are plain out stupid. I leased a 2014 prius (not for uber use but for personal use also since I have decided to not drive for uber because of obvious reasons) at $1000 down and $375/month for 2 years. Oh yea, my credit score is 646.


Leased 2014 camry hybrid for 2 years $0 down $309/month 23 payments only (not a 24) plus $17/month for gap insurance. Not a bad deal, i think.


----------



## Oc_DriverX

Question: Randy, you say you drive a 2004. Do you know how long UberX will let you drive that car? Will they at some point say it is too old?

(I am not sure I have seen any messages about the issue of a car becoming too old.)


----------



## fwanklyspeaking

caspiy257 said:


> Leased 2014 camry hybrid for 2 years $0 down $309/month 23 payments only (not a 24) plus $17/month for gap insurance. Not a bad deal, i think.


Mileage limit?


----------



## kalo

Randy Shear said:


> $9/hr holy shit where are you guys working? I average $33/hr before expenses. Taxes should be -$2200 at the end of the year using the $0.56 deduction. Sorry for you guys man.  That's rough.


Post your latest weekly report. Would love to see your number and hours worked.


----------



## Jeff212

fwanklyspeaking said:


> Mileage limit?


Yeah, no crap... What is your miles per year.... You couldn't Uber that thing without getting killed on the return for over miles....


----------



## caspiy257

fwanklyspeaking said:


> Mileage limit?


12,000 per year. Every extra mile - $ 0.15. I took the car for personal use. I started working for Uber in February, right after the previous rate cut, but then it was announced as a temporary. Commission was lowered to 5%. While I was driving about 1000 additional miles per month, which cost me about $ 150, but i used to make pretty good money. At the current rate I'll stop killing car, and will use, as planned, for personal use. But i am not returning the Uber phone (who knows what will happen next). $ 10 / week- ok, I'll make a few trips a week.


----------



## Randy Shear

SCdave said:


> Randy, yes using the lowest cost to own most reliable clean vehicle possible is ideal and the optimum way to go. If anyone asked me (some did actually while being a rider in my car), I said don't buy a new(er) vehicle just to driver Uber and absolutely don't use Uber Promoted Financing/Leasing. Just said that was my opinion. Then said, if you have another job, want a new/pre-certified car not for Uber but just because you'd get one anyway, and will be doing Uber part-time just for fun and/or to help pay for the car, then maybe okay, just do the math first.
> 
> But it depends on the Driver, marketplace, location and what the driver is trying to accomplish by driving for Uber. Part-Time or Full-time. Driving until able to get a different 2nd job or just another full-time job. Student paying some bills. Purchased a new(er) car and want to see if driving part-time will help with car payments. Just want to have fun driving Uber and making a few bucks.
> 
> Randy, I'm not asking this to argue. Just trying to always learn how to get more net income driving Ridshare/Uber. Please create a thread and run your numbers for us. Break it down as Uber Income - Expenses = Net Profit. Show all major expenses to get your Net Profit (and per hour Net Profit if you're good at this) Again, I'm all for learning from anyone how to make more out of my Uber Driving Experience. If you have time, take it further and show after Taxes Net. Go further than armchairing the numbers and create a Trial Balance line items on how you got your numbers?


I'd really love to spend a couple hours doing all this, but honestly I can average it all out in a few minutes.

I do average $350/wk bring home.
I do work on average 2 days a week
I do spend on average $45 per week on gas, but lets round up to $85 just to make things fair, because I don't count my commute to / from work in the $45/wk figure.
I do drive on average 400 miles per week with Uber (I drive approx. 740mi/wk due to 85mi commute each way * 4 = additional 340 mi/wk) .
My car does average 25MPG
I typically pay $3.09/gal

Maintenance is as follows:

Oil / Filter Mobile 1 every 2 months @ $27.00/5 qts + $10 filter = $37.00/ 2 months * 6 = $222/yr
Tires are new, and have lifetime FREE rotate and balance
Wiper blades BOSCH ICON $17/ blade * 2 blades replaced twice a year = $68/yr
Cleaning, unlimited monthly car wash @ Mikes $44/mo * 12 = $528/yr
4 air filters/yr @ $8.00 = $32/yr
Car insurance $44/mo * 12 = $528/yr
Fuel @ $85/wk * 52 = $4,420/yr (AVG)

TOTAL cost to operate for 12 months (on average) $5,798

TOTAL Uber pays me / yr = $18,200 (AVG)

NET = $12,402/yr

TAXES!!!

IRS standard deduction of $0.56/mi * (rounding down) 700 miles / wk * 52 weeks = $392/wk tax deduction * 52 = $20,384 Tax Deduction

Gross pay = $18,200
IRS DED $20,384

Deficit of $2,184 (loss)

Taxes owed should be zero

So:

The IRS for all intents and purposes "reimburses" me $2,184 in taxes that I don't have to pay for.

Operating costs / annum = $5,798

Difference of $3,614. Thank you IRS!

So $12,402 isn't crap.. BUT!! Remember I only work 2 days a week. Usually only 8 hours per day... Do the math, and I average after all is said and done, and BEFORE the IRS deduction, $14/hr with 5 free days a week. I can't complain thus far. Zero taxes.


----------



## Randy Shear

Oc_DriverX said:


> Question: Randy, you say you drive a 2004. Do you know how long UberX will let you drive that car? Will they at some point say it is too old?
> 
> (I am not sure I have seen any messages about the issue of a car becoming too old.)


I assume I'm good until early 2015. I honestly don't know. This we will find out. I do plan on selling my Uber car every year, and purchasing a model year newer or more each year. Plus if you Uber for a year, and ditch it, less chance of needing major repairs.


----------



## Randy Shear

kalo said:


> Post your latest weekly report. Would love to see your number and hours worked.


I delete my reports immediately after reviewing them. I could have shown you I worked 8:15 on Saturday, and brought in $273 (payout). That comes to around $33/hr which is normal for me. Unless I work 12+ hours, in which case it drops drastically to $22/hr. I bring more home, but at a cost to my per hour rate. Let me log in to Uber, and see if I can grab something to post showing my hours last week.


----------



## Randy Shear

kalo said:


> Post your latest weekly report. Would love to see your number and hours worked.


----------



## Randy Shear

kalo said:


> Post your latest weekly report. Would love to see your number and hours worked.


----------



## Randy Shear

kalo said:


> Post your latest weekly report. Would love to see your number and hours worked.


As stated earlier. Saturday from 10P - 6:16A = 8:16 / 273.77 = $33.18/hr. I'm 100% transparent, no reason to lie. 16 trips.


----------



## chi1cabby

Randy Shear said:


> Yes, my expenses are $45/week for fuel, $40 per month for cleaning, $45 every 2 months for Mobile 1 oil change. I have lifetime tire rotate and balance, no charge. So, yeah I have expenses, but they are negligible. Take my 700 miles per weekend, multiply it by the IRS standard deduction of $0.56/mi = $392 - my average of $350/wk leaves a deficit of $42/wk * 52 weeks a year is almost $2200 negative taxes owed to the IRS. So my expenses really seem to be taken care of at the end of the year. The IRS deduction alone covers all of my fuel, and leaves me owing nothing to the IRS. I'm not balling over here, but I'm surviving off Uber 2 days a week for the past 4+ months, and actually doing well. I'm sorry you guys are having it so rough.
> 
> Our rates are:
> Min Fare: $0.00
> Base Fare: $1.90
> $0.25/min
> $1.25/mi
> $5 cancellation Frr
> $1 Safe Rider Fee
> I think we are at rock bottom here.





Randy Shear said:


> I get gas at Rickers with $0.10 off per gallon, usually I pay $3.09 to $3.29/gal. I average 25MPG. I drive a total of 700 - 750 miles per weekend BUT 350 of that is my commute to Indy, and home for the weekend. (Each day I drive 85 miles to work, 85 miles home). I don't count that as my gas because I usually commute there on the weekends anyway. I only drive Friday and Saturday.


Yes, my expenses are $45/week for fuel.


Randy Shear said:


> I'd really love to spend a couple hours doing all this, but honestly I can average it all out in a few minutes.
> 
> I do average $350/wk bring home.
> I do work on average 2 days a week
> I do spend on average $45 per week on gas, but lets round up to $85 just to make things fair, because I don't count my commute to / from work in the $45/wk figure.
> I do drive on average 400 miles per week with Uber (I drive approx. 740mi/wk due to 85mi commute each way * 4 = additional 340 mi/wk) .
> My car does average 25MPG
> I typically pay $3.09/gal
> 
> Maintenance is as follows:
> 
> Oil / Filter Mobile 1 every 2 months @ $27.00/5 qts + $10 filter = $37.00/ 2 months * 6 = $222/yr
> Tires are new, and have lifetime FREE rotate and balance
> Wiper blades BOSCH ICON $17/ blade * 2 blades replaced twice a year = $68/yr
> Cleaning, unlimited monthly car wash @ Mikes $44/mo * 12 = $528/yr
> 4 air filters/yr @ $8.00 = $32/yr
> Car insurance $44/mo * 12 = $528/yr
> Fuel @ $85/wk * 52 = $4,420/yr (AVG)
> 
> TOTAL cost to operate for 12 months (on average) $5,798
> 
> TOTAL Uber pays me / yr = $18,200 (AVG)
> 
> NET = $12,402/yr
> 
> TAXES!!!
> 
> IRS standard deduction of $0.56/mi * (rounding down) 700 miles / wk * 52 weeks = $392/wk tax deduction * 52 = $20,384 Tax Deduction
> 
> Gross pay = $18,200
> IRS DED $20,384
> 
> Defecate of $2,184 (loss)
> 
> Taxes owed should be zero
> 
> So:
> 
> The IRS for all intents and purposes "reimburses" me $2,184 in taxes that I don't have to pay for.
> 
> Operating costs / annum = $5,798
> 
> Difference of $3,614. Thank you IRS!
> 
> So $12,402 isn't crap.. BUT!! Remember I only work 2 days a week. Usually only 8 hours per day... Do the math, and I average after all is said and done, and BEFORE the IRS deduction, $14/hr with 5 free days a week. I can't complain thus far. Zero taxes.


"*The IRS for all intents and purposes "reimburses" me $2,184 in taxes that I don't have to pay for"*

Without going into any minutia of expenses, deductions, self employment tax etc, I will just point out that $2,184 number by YOUR calculations is a Schd C loss. That is a business loss. IRS usually doesn't write out checks to businesses for the amount of their operating losses.
Even if your application of the tax code is correct in these calculations, you would be able to deduct that loss from your other income.


----------



## The Geek

Randy Shear said:


> Defecate of $2,184 (loss)


What has scatology to do w/ it?


----------



## Worcester Sauce

Randy Shear said:


> What more do you need for UberX? Minimize expenditures, maximize profitability.


is that a galaxy note?


----------



## Randy Shear

chi1cabby said:


> Yes, my expenses are $45/week for fuel.
> 
> "*The IRS for all intents and purposes "reimburses" me $2,184 in taxes that I don't have to pay for"*
> 
> Without going into any minutia of expenses, deductions, self employment tax etc, I will just point out that $2,184 number by YOUR calculations is a Schd C loss. That is a business loss. IRS usually doesn't write out checks to businesses for the amount of their operating losses.
> Even if your application of the tax code is correct in these calculations, you would be able to deduct that loss from your other income.


I've been operating a schedule C for over 6 years. They do not issue me a "refund" for the loss. However, that is $2184 that I do not have to pay taxes on. Throw on that my EIC, CTC, and I get a hefty sum back at the end of the year.


----------



## Randy Shear

Worcester Sauce said:


> is that a galaxy note?


Galaxy S4. Got rid of my note 3, too bulky


----------



## The Geek

Randy Shear said:


> I beg your pardon? What does $h*t have to do with what??


You meant deficit I'm sure, not "defecate"!


----------



## Randy Shear

The Geek said:


> What has scatology to do w/ it?


Hahahahaha speech to text. Love it. Defecate lol... Deficit OMG.. Edited.


----------



## Randy Shear

chi1cabby said:


> Yes, my expenses are $45/week for fuel.
> 
> "*The IRS for all intents and purposes "reimburses" me $2,184 in taxes that I don't have to pay for"*
> 
> Without going into any minutia of expenses, deductions, self employment tax etc, I will just point out that $2,184 number by YOUR calculations is a Schd C loss. That is a business loss. IRS usually doesn't write out checks to businesses for the amount of their operating losses.
> Even if your application of the tax code is correct in these calculations, you would be able to deduct that loss from your other income.


I have no other income to deduct the deficit from. Therefor it remains a loss.


----------



## The Geek

So a 'defecate' after all...


----------



## kalo

Randy Shear said:


> I do drive on average 400 miles per week with Uber (I drive approx. 740mi/wk due to 85mi commute each way * 4 = additional 340 mi/wk) .


Looks like you are doing good (edit: make it so so), smart use the older car, but honestly that thing could be completely worthless on any given day if the engine or transmission has a significant problem. Your hours on the day you look closer to 9:10 at least plus you are commuting 2:30 hours = 11:40. Also, you can't deduct the 340 mile commute. I guess you can and probably will, but it is not legal.

The $273 is for one day then? 273/11.66=$23.41 Usually the pay period ends at 4 am.? (maybe different across the country) So those last two rides wouldn't be on the 8/24 period..?? Or is it for two days work.? Something isn't adding up when I sum those numbers esp if the last two rides are not in the pay period. I could be confused though and it doesn't matter.. I'm wasting my time here as are you.  Cheers..

$12402/52/23hrs = $10.36 You didn't factor in any major expenses for your old $2k car, very likely to have some.  Also you could owe taxes when you cut almost in half your mileage deduction. I think 23 hours is closer to the hours you actually spend.


----------



## Emmes

Randy Shear said:


>


Damn, son ... you make some serious bank! My numbers aren't anywhere near that and my car is nicer. lol Good for you, man!


----------



## KibblesNBitz

Uber is screwing people. Plain and simple


----------



## Randy Shear

kalo said:


> Looks like you are doing good (edit: make it so so), smart use the older car, but honestly that thing could be completely worthless on any given day if the engine or transmission has a significant problem.


Cars are never, ever completely worthless. I have been in the car business over 10 years, as a dealer. Even if this car had a blown motor, or transaxle, I could still pull $500 out of it fast. BUT. My 2nd reason for an old car: I am an amazing mechanic. I have a garage, and tons of tools. Should the engine go, I can get a replacement at LKQ in Indy for $150 with a warranty. Transmission: $65 with warranty. Labor: Free


----------



## Randy Shear

kalo said:


> Your hours on the day you look closer to 9:10 at least plus you are commuting 2:30 hours = 11:40. Also, you can't deduct the 340 mile commute. I guess you can and probably will, but it is not legal.


You are incorrect on both counts. I worked from 10PM - 6:16AM. This was 10PM SAT - 6:16AM SUN. Time goes in 4AM Monday. The last run at 6:16AM was to the airport, which is on my way home. I always make my last run an airport run. Even if you push it to 6:30AM we are still talking about 8:30 hours. I made $273 in one day, payout. Still comes out to $32.11/hr. On one hand you say I cant count my 1 1/2 hour commute, then later you say I forgot to count my 1 1/2 hour commute. It has to be one or the other. You can't pick and choose as it fits what you want to believe. You CAN deduct the commute to work. I have 6 years experience with personal taxes, and small business taxes. If your home is also your office (mine is), you can take the square footage of your office space, divide it by the total square footage of the home, then divide the bills for the home, by the quotient. My home is 1600 sq/ft, divided by my office 400 sq/ft = 4. I can use 1/4 of all my bills as a deduction. Now, being that my home is work, then any commuting I do from "work" to make money for the business, IS tax deductible, and LEGAL.


----------



## Randy Shear

kalo said:


> The $273 is for one day then? 273/11.66=$23.41 Usually the pay period ends at 4 am.? (maybe different across the country) So those last two rides wouldn't be on the 8/24 period..?? Or is it for two days work.? Something isn't adding up when I sum those numbers esp if the last two rides are not in the pay period. I could be confused though and it doesn't matter.. I'm wasting my time here as are you.  Cheers..


Correct, the $273 is from Sat 10PM to Sun 6:15AM. Even using your numbers it's still $23/hr. Pay period ends Monday 4AM. Not Sunday. The last 2 rides were included on my payout. It's for ONE day's work. Sat 10P - Sun 6:15AM. I don't feel I'm wasting my time. I'm sorry that so many drivers are having a rough time. We are a community, and I wish the best for all of you. I worked Uber in OKC for 5 months, and made very decent money. Now I've been in INDY for about the same amount of time, and I make more $$ on my 2 day week than I did in OKC working 5-6 days. Even if you count my commute to / from work (1 1/2 hours each way), I'm still in the mid $20s/hr. How could anyone complain about that??


----------



## Randy Shear

kalo said:


> $12402/52/23hrs = $10.36 You didn't factor in any major expenses for your old $2k car, very likely to have some.  Also you could owe taxes when you cut almost in half your mileage deduction. I think 23 hours is closer to the hours you actually spend.


See, here we go again. You are running the numbers to make it appear I'm not doing so well. I never claimed to be making BIG $$.. The $12,402 is AFTER all deductions for fuel, and maintenance, mileage, etc. So, yeah, after everything is paid for I bring around $12.50/hr. Anyone who has a job, has to commute to and from work, and most don't get reimbursed for it. That IS a factor here. But yes, at the end of the year, when all is said and done, I'm left with $12.50 or so / hour all to myself. Still, how can I complain? This is a great gig for me. And that is all that matters.

Major expenses for an old car:

None. This car may be old, and it may have 226K miles, but it is in beautiful cosmetic condition, and exceptional mechanical condition. There isn't a single leak, tap, knock, ping, etc anywhere. Major expense?? You're talking about something that hasn't happened yet, so really you can't try to change the numbers by throwing hypotheticals in the mix. Major expense: Engine - $150 LKQ Transaxle $65 LKQ. Done.


----------



## Randy Shear

KibblesNBitz said:


> Uber is screwing people. Plain and simple


Sorry you feel that way. I hope it gets better for you. For me, I'm happy. At least for now.


----------



## Randy Shear

Emmes said:


> Damn, son ... you make some serious bank! My numbers aren't anywhere near that and my car is nicer. lol Good for you, man!


Thanks, I appreciate it. I make this kind of money regularly. Some weeks I bring home over $500, most weeks $350 is the norm. I'm a damn good driver, and I know where to be. There is a pattern in all cities. Certain hours I need to be in one area, other hours I need to be way off somewhere else. And I always stay away from the clusterfu*k of Uber drivers. Does no good being part of a massive cluster of drivers fighting over $$$.


----------



## cheerose

Randy - Just a quick thanks for your videos; just started watching them as I'm waiting for my application to be completed.


----------



## Randy Shear

cheerose said:


> Randy - Just a quick thanks for your videos; just started watching them as I'm waiting for my application to be completed.


Thank you for watching them. I make them, to try to point new drivers in the right direction, and to help potential drivers decide to take the plunge. I feel Uber is worth it. I guess only time will tell. I have almost a year in to Uber, with no complaints at all.


----------



## cheerose

You mentioned at one point that you were going to be Lyft Guy.... are you doing both or sticking (for now) with just Uber?


----------



## Randy Shear

cheerose said:


> You mentioned at one point that you were going to be Lyft Guy.... are you doing both or sticking (for now) with just Uber?


For Uber, I am Uber Man.
For Lyft, I have Lyft Man.

I wonder whatever happened to "Guy Uber", who turned to "Guy Lyft", who turned to "Ivan Vanity"? All his videos on how to make $100,000 a year are gone. LOL.


----------



## Randy Shear

He was always bragging about his $5,000 watch, his $500 shoes, his $95,000 stereo system... He was definitely vein lol.


----------



## Emmes

I appreciate your attitude, Randy .. especially when it's so easy to get pulled into the more negative thinking. I'm not going to say my experience with UBER has been all bad, but I didn't appreciate being charged for a phone without the option to agree/quit beforehand. Some weekends I choose not to work because I just don't want to deal with downtown. Now that I see I may be looking at this the wrong way, I'm going to watch your videos and go out tonight (and this weekend) ready to make money. Even $12.50/hour is better than PT wage anywhere else in this area. And every little bit helps.


----------



## Randy Shear

Emmes said:


> I appreciate your attitude, Randy .. especially when it's so easy to get pulled into the more negative thinking. I'm not going to say my experience with UBER has been all bad, but I didn't appreciate being charged for a phone without the option to agree/quit beforehand. Some weekends I choose not to work because I just don't want to deal with downtown. Now that I see I may be looking at this the wrong way, I'm going to watch your videos and go out tonight (and this weekend) ready to make money. Even $12.50/hour is better than PT wage anywhere else in this area. And every little bit helps.


Thank you Emmes, I refuse to let everyone else bring me down. My experience with Uber, in 2 different cities, over about a year, has been great. I agree with you on the phone. I was very upset about that. Then the $1 rider fee. But, it is what it is. For me, this is my livelihood. I rely solely on Uber to pay my bills, and live. Not many people can work 2 days a week, and survive off of it. The $12/hr he pointed out is after so many things that in normal life, and a normal job don't get deducted. His mindset is negative, and once someone sets their mind that way, it's hard for them to accept they may be wrong. I mean if you work a 9-5 you don't get reimbursed for gas, you don't get paid back for your car insurance, or mileage. So people with a $12/hr job should deduct gas, insurance, and mileage to / from work to figure their actual /hr rate. Come on, no one does that. I hope you do well this weekend. I'll definitely be out there in my 226,000 mile Stratus.  Have a great weekend!


----------



## Randy Shear

Emmes said:


> I appreciate your attitude, Randy .. especially when it's so easy to get pulled into the more negative thinking. I'm not going to say my experience with UBER has been all bad, but I didn't appreciate being charged for a phone without the option to agree/quit beforehand. Some weekends I choose not to work because I just don't want to deal with downtown. Now that I see I may be looking at this the wrong way, I'm going to watch your videos and go out tonight (and this weekend) ready to make money. Even $12.50/hour is better than PT wage anywhere else in this area. And every little bit helps.


Oh, don't forget to OPT IN to the hourly rate!!

*Don't Miss Out On The Minimum Guarantees This Weekend!*
*Friday:*
5PM - 9PM: $15/HR
10PM - 3AM: $16/HR
*Saturday:*
5PM - 9PM: $16/HR
10PM - 3AM: $20/HR
*Sunday:*
4PM - 10PM: $15/HR

opt in web address is: *Opt in HERE!*

Using the opt in, you are guaranteed to make NO LESS than the above amounts, so long as you have an acceptance rating of 80% per period, and take a minimum of 2 passengers per period.


----------



## Emmes

Yep .. already in! Hey, I can't find your videos on YouTube!


----------



## Randy Shear

Emmes said:


> Yep .. already in! Hey, I can't find your videos on YouTube!


https://www.youtube.com/user/randyshear


----------



## uberdriver

Randy Shear said:


> Maintenance is as follows:
> 
> Oil / Filter Mobile 1 every 2 months @ $27.00/5 qts + $10 filter = $37.00/ 2 months * 6 = $222/yr
> Tires are new, and have lifetime FREE rotate and balance
> Wiper blades BOSCH ICON $17/ blade * 2 blades replaced twice a year = $68/yr
> Cleaning, unlimited monthly car wash @ Mikes $44/mo * 12 = $528/yr
> 4 air filters/yr @ $8.00 = $32/yr
> Car insurance $44/mo * 12 = $528/yr
> Fuel @ $85/wk * 52 = $4,420/yr (AVG)
> 
> TOTAL cost to operate for 12 months (on average) $5,798


Not wanting to be critical of your particular case, but this is a very clear example of how people are kidding themselves by focusing on the weekly stream of cash in their bank accounts and not realizing what their real costs of driving are.

You are expecting that for a 10-year old Dodge with 224,000 miles, the yearly maintenance and repair cost due to the tear/wear of driving 38,500 miles per year on such an old and high mileage car will only be $322 per year (fuel, insurance and car washes of course are not maintenance) and that it will only need oil changes, wiper blades and air filter !! There are too many things that a car with that age and mileage can, and will, need at some point to get past another 38,500 miles. Starting by brakes, tires, hoses and belts, spark plugs, shocks and other suspension components, electrical and electronic components, transmission overhaul, A/C, etc. Even your interior may need some repair when strangers, as opposed to more careful relatives or friends normally riding in your car, get in and out all day from your car.

Saying for example that your tires are new does not mean that they will not wear driving them 38,500 miles per year. You may start the year with new tires but you will end it needing a new set then or very soon after. There is a reason people don't keep cars like a Dodge Stratus past, generally let's say, 150-200k miles, and that at that point they are sent to be wrecked. When they reach that age and mileage, the annual cost of repairs and maintenance, which escalates almost exponentially as cars go past 100k miles, becomes so high that it surpasses the annual depreciation cost on a new car. That is why an estimate like the $0.56/mile of the IRS (that includes a significant amount for depreciation and is based on an average car of may be 5 years and 50k miles) is quite appropriate to also use for an old and high mileage car. What you will not have as a cost of depreciation you will incur as a cost of repairs and maintenance. Particularly if your Uber driving tends to be in the city and even worse in downtowns of a large city. The wear and tear per mile of city/downtown driving can be higher by a factor of 3x-4x compared to the wear and tear per mile of open highway driving.

Some people may be lucky and have less breakdowns and need for maintenance than average. but some will also have much more than average.


----------



## rayace01

Randy Shear said:


> Thank you for watching them. I make them, to try to point new drivers in the right direction, and to help potential drivers decide to take the plunge. I feel Uber is worth it. I guess only time will tell. I have almost a year in to Uber, with no complaints at all.


Hey their. Do you have a link to the videos??


----------



## Randy Shear

uberdriver said:


> Not wanting to be critical of your particular case, but this is a very clear example of how people are kidding themselves by focusing on the weekly stream of cash in their bank accounts and not realizing what their real costs of driving are.
> 
> You are expecting that for a 10-year old Dodge with 224,000 miles, the yearly maintenance and repair cost due to the tear/wear of driving 38,500 miles per year on such an old and high mileage car will only be $322 per year (fuel, insurance and car washes of course are not maintenance) and that it will only need oil changes, wiper blades and air filter !! There are too many things that
> a car with that age and use can, and will, need to get past another 38,500 miles. Starting by brakes, tires, hoses and belts, spark plugs, shocks and other suspension components, electrical and electronic components, A/C, etc. Even your interior may need some repair when strangers, as opposed to more careful relatives or friends normally riding in your car, get in and out all day from your car.
> 
> Saying for example that your tires are new does not mean that they will not wear driving them 38,500 miles per year. You may start the year with new tires but you will end it needing a new set then or very soon after. There is a reason people don't keep cars like a Dodge Stratus past, generally let's say, 150-200k miles, and that at that point they are sent to be wrecked. When they reach that age and mileage, the annual cost of repairs and maintenance, which escalates almost exponentially as cars go past 100k miles, becomes so high that it surpasses the annual depreciation cost on a new car. That is why an estimate like the $0.56/mile of the IRS (that includes a significant amount for depreciation and is based on an average car of may be 5 years and 50k miles) is quite appropriate to also use for an old and high mileage car. What you will not have as a cost of depreciation you will incur as a cost of repairs and maintenance. Particularly if your Uber driving tends to be in the city and even worse in downtowns of a large city. The wear and tear per mile of city/downtown driving can be higher by a factor of 3x-4x compared the wear and tear per mile of open highway driving.


While I respect your opinion, I have to disagree. As stated previously in this post, I have owned a dealership, and have an extensive background in automotive repair, sales, etc. I also stated that catastrophic failures such as engine, and transmissions, will run me $150 and $65 respectively.

Your statement "When they reach that age and mileage, the annual cost of repairs and maintenance, which escalates almost exponentially as cars go past 100k miles, becomes so high that it surpasses the annual depreciation cost on a new car", is not applicable to me. Maybe to the average driver who can't work on their own car, or pull their own parts at a pull it yard it applies. But not to me. Sure, if you pay $1200 for a used engine, and $800 for the install it'll kill you. But for me, the same engine will cost $150+tax, and a few fluids.

Lets start with your examples:

Brakes (all 4 are new with lifetime warranty), 2 new front rotors (just prior to my purchase), hoses (they tend to last WELL over 100k), this cars hoses are all in excellent condition (I checked). Even if I needed 2 hoses a year, that will come to what? $12? Belts: Timing belt / water pump is good for 100,000 miles. Replaced 22K miles ago, I have according to your estimation of 38500/annum = 2.6 years before replacement. (Car will be long replaced by then). Serpentine belts tend to last 60 - 80K. This one still has the clear / legible markings so it is newer, got a good year and a half left on it. Belt: $18 every 2 years. Car will be sold by then. Spark plugs: I have brand new NGK 100K mile plugs $16/100K miles. They will never need changed before the car is sold. Plug wires: BOSCH $32 New, good for 100K. Suspension is 100% with absolutely no play in it at all. I personally checked all ball joints, inner and outer tie rods, hub bearings, rack and pinion bellows, strut mounting hardware / bushings, sway bar links, and control arms. This suspension will be 100% when I sell the car. Interior: Any damage from customers is covered by the customer. Average wear and tear, sure. Again, not before I sell the car. I rotate my tires at LEAST every 3000 miles. (free) Therefor my tires last approx. 60K miles. (so long as you keep a good alignment). Tires are about $300 per set at my price. $300 every 1.7 years is negligible. But again, car will be sold by then

Sure other things can / could go wrong. But I've been doing Uber about a year now, and have had NO failures at all. Zero. So I'm using MY personal experience as a reference, as it is all I have to go by.

Here's what I think you are missing here:

1) I am a veteran car guy. I can do absolutely any repair to a vehicle (minus a wreck / significant body damage). My labor is free. LKQ's parts are DIRT CHEAP. All else fails I put my 2014 Avenger in service until repairs are made.
2) I will ONLY UBER IN A CAR FOR ONE YEAR; after this one year mark, I move on to another car. This is how to keep the major issues away. Start with a well maintained, cared for OLDER car, Uber the hell out of it, sell it when you're done for damn near what you paid for it. It's a wonderful system. Any car, regardless of mileage is worth at least $1500 if: a) It runs, and drives smooth b) has cold A/C, and hot heat c) looks reasonable in and out.

You may disagree, but 6+ years of selling my own cars has taught me this. Meet my above criteria, and I can sell it for $1500 at a minimum.

I paid $2K for my turd, when I'm done, I will probably get $2K back, AT A MINIMUM I'll get $1500. So I made $12402 on a $500 car. Beat that.


----------



## Randy Shear

rayace01 said:


> Hey their. Do you have a link to the videos??


https://www.youtube.com/user/randyshear


----------



## uberdriver

Randy Shear said:


> Your statement "When they reach that age and mileage, the annual cost of repairs and maintenance, which escalates almost exponentially as cars go past 100k miles, becomes so high that it surpasses the annual depreciation cost on a new car", is not applicable to me. Maybe to the average driver who can't work on their own car, or pull their own parts at a pull it yard it applies. But not to me. Sure, if you pay $1200 for a used engine, and $800 for the install it'll kill you. But for me, the same engine will cost $150+tax, and a few fluids.
> 
> Here's what I think you are missing here:
> 
> 1) I am a veteran car guy. I can do absolutely any repair to a vehicle (minus a wreck / significant body damage). My labor is free. LKQ's parts are DIRT CHEAP. .


Randy: We agree. If you can make yourself any repair to your vehicle, which as you say means free labor, and get the parts for almost free at a pick n'pull, your maintenance and repair cost will be negligible. That is great that you have that capacity and extensive experience in car repairs that allows you to fix any car repair short of a major wreck. In that case you can definitely run that Avenger for those miles with an out of pocket cost that is very low, like a few hundred dollars a year as you mention.

However, your personal case deserves 2 comments for the readers of this forum:

1) Your case is exceptional. As I said, some people will have lower than average repair/maintenance costs and other people will have higher than average. You are one of those at the very bottom of the scale (lucky you !).

2) Your economic benefit of running your Stratus for Uber in that manner is only partially derived from driving for Uber. Your economic benefit is coming to a large extent out of the fact that you can for example take a car with a blown engine and get it fixed for only $150. That earning capacity can also be used to fix not only your Stratus but also any other car around you that needs repairs. Have you thought how much money you could be making using those same hours that you are now driving for Uber doing car repairs instead ?

Enjoy the driving and the wrenching !


----------



## Randy Shear

uberdriver said:


> Randy: We agree. If you can make yourself any repair to your vehicle, which as you say means free labor, and get the parts for almost free at a pick n'pull, your maintenance and repair cost will be negligible. That is great that you have that capacity and extensive experience in car repairs that allows you to fix any car repair short of a major wreck. In that case you can definitely run that Avenger for those miles with an out of pocket cost that is very low, like a few hundred dollars a year as you mention.
> 
> However, your personal case deserves 2 comments for the readers of this forum:
> 
> 1) Your case is exceptional. As I said, some people will have lower than average repair/maintenance costs and other people will have higher than average. You are one of those at the very bottom of the scale (lucky you !).
> 
> 2) Your economic benefit of running your Stratus for Uber in that manner is only partially derived from driving for Uber. Your economic benefit is coming to a large extent out of the fact that you can for example take a car with a blown engine and get it fixed for only $150. That earning capacity can also be used to fix not only your Stratus but also any other car around you that needs repairs. Have you thought how much money you could be making using those same hours that you are now driving for Uber doing car repairs instead ?
> 
> Enjoy the driving and the wrenching !


I have done it in the past for a living. Would you rather sit in an air conditioned car and bring home $350/week, or spend your time outside, in a garage, where the humidity has a daily heat index of 104+? Working on cars is not pleasant. There are busted knuckles, burns, cuts, grease, grime, etc. I'd prefer to spend 2 evenings a week driving for Uber, 5 days home enjoying my free time. I only work on cars when it's absolutely necessary these days.


----------



## fwanklyspeaking

in the interest of honest advertising change the name to uberj = uber jalopy


----------



## Randy Shear

fwanklyspeaking said:


> in the interest of honest advertising change the name to uberj = uber jalopy


To what are you referring?


----------



## UL Driver SF

Randy Shear said:


> To what are you referring?


His car.

Here is the funny thing about this....people think they know your expenses better than you.

If you find you are making money someone will be along shortly to tell you....no you aren't.

You gotta wonder what their agenda is.


----------



## fwanklyspeaking

UL Driver SF said:


> His car.
> 
> Here is the funny thing about this....people think they know your expenses better than you.
> 
> If you find you are making money someone will be along shortly to tell you....no you aren't.
> 
> You gotta wonder what their agenda is.


No

Here is my point.

People now think they are entitled to MY time, MY car, MY gas, MY insurance for no money.

Guess what.

They aren't.

And if you think a 10 year old car with 240k miles on it is representative of how uber portrays itself..........................


----------



## UL Driver SF

fwanklyspeaking said:


> No
> 
> Here is my point.
> 
> People now think they are entitled to MY time, MY car, MY gas, MY insurance for no money.
> 
> Guess what.
> 
> They aren't.
> 
> And if you think a 10 year old car with 240k miles on it is representative of how uber portrays itself..........................


No they don't. Which passengers said this to you? Who at Uber or any other company said this to you? Let's out them.

If it isn't profitable for you, don't do it. I have seen some markets I would not consider driving in. I am lucky. I am in SF.

So you have seen every 10 yr old car out there....got it.


----------



## fwanklyspeaking

UL Driver SF said:


> No they don't. Which passengers said this to you? Who at Uber or any other company said this to you? Let's out them.
> 
> If it isn't profitable for you, don't do it. I have seen some markets I would not consider driving in. I am lucky. I am in SF.
> 
> So you have seen every 10 yr old car out there....got it.


I will do it.

If it is in my interest.

If it is not.

Buy your own car, call a cab, take a bus, or walk.


----------



## UL Driver SF

So


fwanklyspeaking said:


> I will do it.
> 
> If it is in my interest.
> 
> If it is not.
> 
> Buy your own car, call a cab, take a bus, or walk.


So...you missed my question. Who has laid claim to your time and possessions?


----------



## fwanklyspeaking

UL Driver SF said:


> So
> 
> So...you missed my question. Who has laid claim to your time and possessions?


One thing I do know.

I don't work for you.

Nor do I owe you a semantic dance.


----------



## UL Driver SF

Nobody works for me. I started driving 3 months ago in SF. So far so good. I like having just me. Then again, I am thinking about leasing out a car to a guy who wants to drive.

Ahhh....so no one has laid any claims to your time or possessions. Got it. Just wanted to be sure.


----------



## fwanklyspeaking

UL Driver SF said:


> Nobody works for me. I started driving 3 months ago in SF. So far so good. I like having just me. Then again, I am thinking about leasing out a car to a guy who wants to drive.
> 
> Ahhh....so no one has laid any claims to your time or possessions. Got it. Just wanted to be sure.


Off you go, then.


----------



## UL Driver SF

What are you upset about? Or are you just perpetually unhappy and whine on forums to get attention?


----------



## Narkos

fwanklyspeaking said:


> I'm sure the "partners" who were encouraged by uber to lease 45k prius at 18% apr are happy about this.
> 
> No. They dont have anything to complain about.


Go find the tallest building and jump off of it...I'll give you $100. I strongly encourage you to do this.


----------



## kalo

Randy Shear said:


> You are incorrect on both counts. I worked from 10PM - 6:16AM. This was 10PM SAT - 6:16AM SUN. Time goes in 4AM Monday. The last run at 6:16AM was to the airport, which is on my way home. I always make my last run an airport run. Even if you push it to 6:30AM we are still talking about 8:30 hours. I made $273 in one day, payout. Still comes out to $32.11/hr. On one hand you say I cant count my 1 1/2 hour commute, then later you say I forgot to count my 1 1/2 hour commute. It has to be one or the other. You can't pick and choose as it fits what you want to believe. You CAN deduct the commute to work. I have 6 years experience with personal taxes, and small business taxes. If your home is also your office (mine is), you can take the square footage of your office space, divide it by the total square footage of the home, then divide the bills for the home, by the quotient. My home is 1600 sq/ft, divided by my office 400 sq/ft = 4. I can use 1/4 of all my bills as a deduction. Now, being that my home is work, then any commuting I do from "work" to make money for the business, IS tax deductible, and LEGAL.


Looked to me like you started at 9:35 finished at 6:16 with last run being 29 min, so 6:45 end... ~9:10, NOT 8:10, sorry. Driving for 2.5 hours is time you could be working if your job was just across the street from your home, you yourself now say your work starts in your office. Yes you can deduct commute if you have a home office, I should have know you'd have a home office for driving Uber. You must be a multimillionaire with all your bright ideas and immense skills. Congrats!

Edit: You really should do infomercials. You are JUST the type. Go for it.


----------



## Randy Shear

UL Driver SF said:


> Nobody works for me. I started driving 3 months ago in SF. So far so good. I like having just me. Then again, I am thinking about leasing out a car to a guy who wants to drive.
> 
> Ahhh....so no one has laid any claims to your time or possessions. Got it. Just wanted to be sure.


Uber on brother! I don't let people that don't know me, or my income vs expenses tell me how I'm doing. I have been driving for almost a full year now, with no other income. I'm doing just fine thank you!


----------



## Randy Shear

fwanklyspeaking said:


> No
> 
> Here is my point.
> 
> People now think they are entitled to MY time, MY car, MY gas, MY insurance for no money.
> 
> Guess what.
> 
> They aren't.
> 
> And if you think a 10 year old car with 240k miles on it is representative of how uber portrays itself..........................


My 10 year old car, with 226K miles, looks, runs, and drives, almost as good as my 2014 Dodge Avenger. You must be one of those idiots that took an Uber Prius deal at $45K with 18% interest.. LOL.. If you're so pissed with Uber, just quit, and stop *****ing. Jesus.


----------



## Randy Shear

My 2014 Avenger 15K miles










2004 Dodge Stratus 226,000 miles


----------



## Randy Shear

kalo said:


> Looked to me like you started at 9:35 finished at 6:16 with last run being 29 min, so 6:45 end... ~9:10, NOT 8:10, sorry. Driving for 2.5 hours is time you could be working if your job was just across the street from your home, you yourself now say your work starts in your office. Yes you can deduct commute if you have a home office, I should have know you'd have a home office for driving Uber. You must be a multimillionaire with all your bright ideas and immense skills. Congrats!
> 
> Edit: You really should do infomercials. You are JUST the type. Go for it.


I sure do buddy. Why are you so butt hurt? I've got a great deal going on here. Sorry if you don't.


----------



## Randy Shear

Correction, its 1 1/2 hours to work, not 2 1/2. Besides I work 2 days a week, why in the hell would I want to work full time for the same or less $$??? Idiot.


----------



## kalo

Randy Shear said:


> My home is 1600 sq/ft, divided by my office 400 sq/ft = 4. I can use 1/4 of all my bills as a deduction. Now, being that my home is work, then any commuting I do from "work" to make money for the business, IS tax deductible, and LEGAL.


I hope you get an IRS audit. Maybe by posting your name here will. No question you are scamming the system. Remember, if it is indeed a home office, if you spend "one" minute doing anything other than work associated with your business in that area, it is excluded, NOT LEGAL. Same with the commute miles. Lets see you have children too right? and a wife living in that home? 25% for the exclusive use office? hmmmm


----------



## kalo

Randy Shear said:


> Correction, its 1 1/2 hours to work, not 2 1/2. Besides I work 2 days a week, why in the hell would I want to work full time for the same or less $$??? Idiot.


2.5 was for round trip, please add 30 min on to the work time.


----------



## SupaJ

fwanklyspeaking said:


> narkos
> 
> That isn't very "tolerant".
> 
> Go to the corner of the shtetl.


You're pathetic anti-semite! Just jealous knowing that driving a car is all you good for! I hope you get testicular cancer.


----------



## Randy Shear

kalo said:


> I hope you get an IRS audit. Maybe by posting your name here will. No question you are scamming the system. Remember, if it is indeed a home office, if you spend "one" minute doing anything other than work associated with your business in that area, it is excluded, NOT LEGAL. Same with the commute miles. Lets see you have children too right? and a wife living in that home? 25% for the exclusive use office? hmmmm


Got audited 3 years ago, guess what? IRS found no fault with the way I did / do my taxes.  I welcome another one, I keep my receipts. And yes my office is dedicated. Duh.


----------



## Randy Shear

kalo said:


> 2.5 was for round trip, please add 30 min on to the work time.


I'm guessing you don't make much with Uber?? Is that what's wrong with all you ******s talking smack? You're pissed because some people can actually make a decent living with Uber, but you can't. Just a guess... A couple of you are really against the idea of people succeeding with Uber.. MAYBE you're Lyft, Sidecar, or Taxi!!!! LOL. I laugh it off.


----------



## kalo

Randy Shear said:


> Got audited 3 years ago, guess what? IRS found no fault with the way I did / do my taxes.  I welcome another one, I keep my receipts. And yes my office is dedicated. Duh.


Absolutely sure you do not use that 25% exclusively = cheater. You've got a story for everything = BSer


----------



## Randy Shear

kalo said:


> Absolutely sure you do not use that 25% exclusively = cheater. You've got a story for everything = BSer


And what proof do you have to make this accusation? Show us.


----------



## kalo

Randy Shear said:


> I'm guessing you don't make much with Uber?? Is that what's wrong with all you ******s talking smack? You're pissed because some people can actually make a decent living with Uber, but you can't. Just a guess... A couple of you are really against the idea of people succeeding with Uber.. MAYBE you're Lyft, Sidecar, or Taxi!!!! LOL. I laugh it off.


Hahahah.. You are claiming $12.5/hr (I'm sure it is less). Decent living? Even while you scam the system. I turned in my phone because Uber is the worse organisation I've ever had the displeasure to work with. I haven't worked for about 7 years, (you can guess why) Uber was for fun.. I was curious.. might do my own one day. I listened to one or two of your infomercials weeks ago. Many points of misinformation.


----------



## kalo

Randy Shear said:


> And what proof do you have to make this accusation? Show us.


Common sense proof.


----------



## Sydney Uber

Randy Shear said:


> Oh, don't forget to OPT IN to the hourly rate!!
> 
> *Don't Miss Out On The Minimum Guarantees This Weekend!*
> *Friday:*
> 5PM - 9PM: $15/HR
> 10PM - 3AM: $16/HR
> *Saturday:*
> 5PM - 9PM: $16/HR
> 10PM - 3AM: $20/HR
> *Sunday:*
> 4PM - 10PM: $15/HR
> 
> opt in web address is: *Opt in HERE!*
> 
> Using the opt in, you are guaranteed to make NO LESS than the above amounts, so long as you have an acceptance rating of 80% per period, and take a minimum of 2 passengers per period.


The great motivation for Uber is to flood the market with so many hopeful drivers that these incentive targets become impossible to attain. Decreasing Uber's costs, increasing its commissions, increasing its valuation based on the capital that each of you bring to Uber in the form of cars and human capital.

Cutting the cake in increasingly thinner slices between drivers is of no concern to Uber whilst it adds to their fortunes and regulatory authorities allow it to occur.


----------



## kalo

Randy Shear said:


> Lazy, live off food stamps, disability (maybe mental)? Guessing...


Yeah right.


----------



## Randy Shear

kalo said:


> Common sense proof.


Yeah... You lack common sense, so toss that out the window.

Pissed off ex-driver, with a grudge. Sorry you couldn't make it work. Too bad, but I'm guessing Uber is better off without you.


----------



## Randy Shear

Sydney Uber said:


> The great motivation for Uber is to flood the market with so many hopeful drivers that these incentive targets become impossible to attain. Decreasing Uber's costs, increasing its commissions, increasing its valuation based on the capital that each of you bring to Uber in the form of cars and human capital.
> 
> Cutting the cake in increasingly thinner slices between drivers is of no concern to Uber whilst it adds to their fortunes and regulatory authorities allow it to occur.


I can't disagree with you there driver. Not at all.


----------



## Sydney Uber

Randy Shear said:


> I can't disagree with you there driver. Not at all.


Hey Randy, Frawkly and Kalo. You all bring useful insights to this forum.

Can we stop twisting each other's nipples though. I want to learn from the lot of you.


----------



## kalo

Randy Shear said:


> Yeah... You lack common sense, so toss that out the window.
> 
> Pissed off ex-driver, with a grudge. Sorry you couldn't make it work. Too bad, but I'm guessing Uber is better off without you.


Pissed off? This is entertainment. You are the one seeming pissed off now. Can't contest my numbers can ya? This is a waste of time.. Off to LA for the weekend and then 3 months vacation. Keep posting, will be some entertaining reading while on the beach.


----------



## Randy Shear

Sydney Uber said:


> Hey Randy, Frawkly and Kalo. You all bring useful insights to this forum.
> 
> Can we stop twisting each other's nipples though. I want to learn from the lot of you.


I tend to agree with you Syd. This is getting ridiculous. I have broken down my pay, shown my payouts, shown my vehicles, and given my side of Uber. I'm done. I really have nothing to prove to anyone, but I can't stand people talking so much trash on Uber, when Uber changed my life. I feel Uber was there for me when my company shut down, and I'm proud to partner with them. I'm done with the negative Nancies. To each their own. How many of you have opened your payout screens, tax info, etc to the public? Thanks for pointing out how stupid this is getting Syd, and my apologies.


----------



## UPModerator

Whoop whoop. That's enough of the pissing match. Remember, confrontational posts won't be tolerated on this forum. Warnings lead to bans. Keep it cool please. 

Thread closed.


----------

